# Early Elgin tank bicycle



## ohmybike (May 27, 2020)

I pick this up on marketplace. Don’t know if some of you seen it on there.  Guy was a scrapper and Said he got it from a person that it was in there barn in Saint Charles IL. My question is should this be a full restore or just clean it  clear? I think cleans and clear. ‍♂️  Paint is chipping bad but has a lot original paint on it.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2020)

That puppy is all decked out & ready for business! Nice find


----------



## ohmybike (May 27, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> That puppy is all decked out & ready for business! Nice find



 Do you know what is the square box is for?


----------



## ccmerz (May 27, 2020)

To store tools that are relevant to the ongoing repair and maintenance of this bike including patch kits.


----------



## ccmerz (May 27, 2020)

To store tools that are relevant to the ongoing repair and maintenance of this bike including patch kits.


----------



## redline1968 (May 27, 2020)

That’s a 1928..   if your gonna part out ( just in case) in game for the switch setup inside the tank . there’s a serious rot in the frame might be a problem to ride.. so if you change your tune let me know.


----------



## ohmybike (May 27, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> That’s a 1928..   if your gonna part out ( just in case) in game for the switch setup inside the tank . there’s a serious rot in the frame might be a problem to ride.. so if you change your tune let me know.




you got it. Im going to try and save it for now.


----------



## SKPC (May 27, 2020)

Michigan City Excelsior built Elgin.   Freeze damaged tube could be massaged back and brazed closed, but the rest of the frame looks 2b not too bad.  Cool old Elgin that has seen some use...

Edit: fantastic images, thank you.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 27, 2020)

Nice.  Does the bike have an “F” prefix to the serial number?


----------



## dave the wave (May 27, 2020)

what are the ECD letters on the tank about? i say make a rider out of it and rewire everything to get the lights working again.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 28, 2020)

dave the wave said:


> what are the ECD letters on the tank about? i say make a rider out of it and rewire everything to get the lights working again.



Perhaps an electrical controls division at a factory and the manufacturer of the push or plunger electrical switches? 
Or simply Elgin Cruiser Deluxe.


----------



## ohmybike (Jun 3, 2020)

This Handelbar light is interesting. Handmade looks like


----------



## gkeep (Jun 4, 2020)

Maybe that handpainted ECD is the original owners initials?


----------



## Herman (Jun 4, 2020)

This might be a good candidate for an oxalic acid bath,it would get rid of the rust including what's inside the frame,unfortunatly it would probably remove a lot of the flaking paint because the paint is lifting because there is rust underneath the paint


----------



## ohmybike (Jun 16, 2020)

Hopefully turns out good. 3 pounds of oxalic acid I think I needed more But let see how it turns out.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 16, 2020)

ohmybike said:


> Hopefully turns out good. 3 pounds of oxalic acid I think I needed more But let see how it turns out.
> 
> View attachment 1212539



I think you made the right call with the oa bath. Dish soap and a rag would have removed paint too. Maybe less but at least you will see what you are working with in terms of solid metal left and extent of repairs required. Looking forward to seeing the oa results when done.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 16, 2020)

Silver or White with Orange if these are the colors you don't see often on these old rides.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 16, 2020)

Is the silver color clean bright white steel or aluminum-silver paint?  Some acids might work differently on metallic paints(?).


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2020)

Neat!
I had an Elgin, a Napoleon and 2 Chiefs.
Does the larger lamp glass say Elgin?
The Elgin (and Napoleon/Chief) did not come with a tank, but rather the buyer could buy as an accessory thru Sears. This tank fits all 3 and also the Mead Premier and maybe one other cycle. Very narrow (short) tank.
If you don't have the wheels, I may have steel clad woodies to fit her. I'm in 60118


----------



## ohmybike (Jun 16, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Neat!
> I had an Elgin, a Napoleon and 2 Chiefs.
> Does the larger lamp glass say Elgin?
> The Elgin (and Napoleon/Chief) did not come with a tank, but rather the buyer could buy as an accessory thru Sears. This tank fits all 3 and also the Mead Premier and maybe one other cycle. Very narrow (short) tank.
> If you don't have the wheels, I may have steel clad woodies to fit her. I'm in 60118




thanks. I think I bought some from you before and yes I’ll be interested on wood clads with a ND C rear hub.


----------



## srfndoc (Oct 23, 2020)

How did the OA bath do on this project?  Thinking of doing the same on some parts I just purchased.


----------



## ohmybike (Oct 23, 2020)

Came out great.  I haven’t had the time to take pics and put it together. Soon  I will


----------

